# Utada Hikaru's Passion



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/w/Utada-Hikar...ru%20Pass  ion

I just can't get this song out of my head it's beautiful can't wait for the english version


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 7, 2006)

Ou thats a very beautiful song! i like it.


----------



## exodus (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of Utada Hikaru, but I just can't get into this song! I love her older stuff much more. Although, I'm a big fan of the Exodus album (thus my username 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 10, 2006)

hey thats a real pretty song. i've never seen what she looked like before. she kinda looks like my friend sarah, shes french and i forget which kind of asian.

the only song i know from utada is simple and clean from the kingdom hearts game.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_the only song i know from utada is simple and clean from the kingdom hearts game._

 
Simple and Clean is my favourite song of hers and Passion (Sanctuary when it's relased in english) is the theme song for Kingdom Hearts 2.
I was a Kingdom Hearts fan before I was an Utada Hikaru fan but I've listened to so many of her songs now and I love most of them (even though I can only understand the odd word here and there).


----------

